# Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!! suggestion required for very custom config



## khmadhu (Feb 16, 2011)

yes, I am still using my 9 year old pc!

*Current config:*
intel p4 1.7 Ghz 400Mhz FSB
motherboard:Intel D845WN           
RAM:512 MB SD RAM 133 Mhz
Harddisk: 40 GB seagate
mercury 980W speakers
15'' LG CRT monitor


*Required Config:*
*Note:currently I am upgrading only CPU, motherboard, RAM and Hard disk.*

*max budget:*22k(CPU+Mobo+RAM+Cabinet with PSU)
*Estimated date of buying:* 1st Week of MArch 2011
*OS to use: *Ubuntu 10.10 64bit and win7 x64 ultimate
*usage:*Heavy Multitasking.(see last line)
*
and I need future proof system for next 5 years*


*CPU:* max budget(10k)
planning to overclock:yes but not often.

in my mind i am thinking about:
AMD phenom x6 1090t 3.2Ghz (costs 9.5k in S.P Road)
is this good..? can I use(unlock) all cores all time?

*MOTHERBOARD: *Suggestions required.

I want my motherboard to give maximum performance just like any server. but within budget 8K (max), and should have good customer service, also if it is futureproof(upgrading cpu to 8 cores) would be much better.

*Minimum motherboard specs:*
RAM slots: atleast 4
USB 3: atleast 2 ports
SATA 314517(6 Gbit/s): atleast 2 slots
IDE slot: atlest 1 (for my DVD writer and hard disk).
HDMI port
DVI port
VGA port
PCI slots:atleast 2
onboard HD graphics is enough
I am not gonna add any graphics card in future (I am not a regular gamer). also I am still using 15'' CRT monitor!


*RAM:*4GB.
I am looking for the fastest one. 
how about getting higher frequency..? like 2000Mhz with tripple channel. is it worth.?,can I get maximum speed and performance?
please recommend a good brand,also it should support my motherboard


*PSU+cabinet:*around Rs 3k.
I dont want to spend more on this..because already my budget is tight.
suggest me a good cabinet with PSU which can keep the system's temp normal,providing good performance,also if it has 4 front USB ports would be good.


*HARD DISK 1 TB: *This is saperate from above budget.

I am thinking of buying this..(also tell me the exact price of this)
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s

any other SATA 6.0Gb/s hard disks you recommend..?
or
any SATA 2.0  harddisk which matches close to SATA 3.0 speed and performance would be fine.


*so overall suggest me a config so that if i open 2 browsers with 10 tab each + a .doc file + a pdf file + winamp + Vmware server running + a normal video conversion tool
all these applications should run without a hitch!.*

Thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

CPU+Mobo+RAM+Cabinet with PSU

and you are going to do all of this on a 15" CRT? 

config 1(no GPU but you need to wait for Intel to fix sata issues on sandybridge compatible mobos, maybe till mid-march or at the max till april): 

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
NZXT gamma: 2k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k

config 2 (with new LCD):

Phenom II X4 955BE: 6.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @ 1k each (2k total for 2x2gb)
NZXT gamma: 2k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
DELL IN2020MB : 6.5k or Sapphire HD5750 or HD5770 (6k-7.5k)

config 3 (aural pleasure and good speeds):

Phenom II X4 955BE: 6.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @ 1k each (2k total for 2x2gb)
NZXT gamma: 2k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
Altec Lansing VS4121: 2.5k
Sapphire HD5670: 4.5k-5k (depending on DRAM size)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*



khmadhu said:


> *CPU:* max budget(10k)
> planning to overclock:yes but not often.
> 
> in my mind i am thinking about:
> ...


Get Intel i5 2400 @ 9.5k. Much better than 1090T
Wait till mid march for revised sandybridge mobos.



> *RAM:*4GB.
> I am looking for the fastest one.
> how about getting higher frequency..? like 2000Mhz with tripple channel. is it worth.?,can I get maximum speed and performance?
> please recommend a good brand,also it should support my motherboard


No need for 2000MHz
Get Corsair/GSkill 1333MHz 4GB @ 2.3l.



> *PSU+cabinet:*around Rs 3k.
> I dont want to spend more on this..because already my budget is tight.
> suggest me a good cabinet with PSU which can keep the system's temp normal,providing good performance,also if it has 4 front USB ports would be good.


Get CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k or NZXT Gamma @ 2k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2k



> *HARD DISK 1 TB: *This is saperate from above budget.
> 
> I am thinking of buying this..(also tell me the exact price of this)
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
> ...


No difference between Sata2 and Sata3 harddisks.
Get Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 2.7k or the WD Black you mentioned for slightly more performance.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

@desiibond, thanks for the reply..


desiibond said:


> CPU+Mobo+RAM+Cabinet with PSU
> and you are going to do all of this on a 15" CRT?


yes for time being, but will replace that in next 4-5 months.

but my requirement is completely different. I think you have not read my post completely.
I dont need GPU, speakers, 

and you have suggested only x4 processors, are x6 not good enough for speed & performance..?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

a video conversion works much better if you have a good processor and GPU than having a great processor and onboard GPU, hence the reco. And for virtualization, the more the RAM the better it is.

I had HD4770 once and while onboard used to convert video at 2x rate at the max, with HD4770, it used to go around 10x. was able to rip a 30 minute tv episode in just few minutes.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

@Ishu Gupta


> Get Intel i5 2400 @ 9.5k. Much better than 1090T
> Wait till mid march for revised sandybridge mobos.



if Intel i5 2400 is 9.5k  then i can go for Intel Core i5-2500K which is 11k 
and are u sure it will be coming in march only.? planning to buy in march 1st week, becoz waited so long..


> No need for 2000MHz
> Get Corsair/GSkill 1333MHz 4GB @ 2.3l.


is this enough for my future use.? also I am not going to replace my system for next 5 years.



> Get CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k or NZXT Gamma @ 2k
> FSP Saga II 500W @ 2k



looks good..



> No difference between Sata2 and Sata3 harddisks.
> Get Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 2.7k or the WD Black you mentioned for slightly more performance.



do u knw the price of WD black.?


@desiibond

I agree that having GPU will speed up things.. well I think it also depends on the converter, like handbrake which can run on multiple cores and uses multithreading.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

And I thought my system was the oldest


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

*@ khmadhu*

Go with i5 2500k but add a good gpu later to get a more balanced performance.But remember, to overclock i5 2500k, you need a p67 chipset based motherboard. And with p67, you won't be able to use the on-die gpu of sandybridge cpu's. In this case, a GPU is mandatory.

If you use an h67 board, you can use the on-die gpu but cpu overclocking is not possible on h67 boards. So you decide yourself. I suggest a good mid range gpu along with the i5 2500k.

Tell us your opinions.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

so u people mean that  i5 2500k is much better than phenome x6 1090t .?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

Miles better.



> is this enough for my future use.? also I am not going to replace my system for next 5 years.


Yes. Add more RAM later if you need.

WD Black costs 5.5k for 1TB. (price diff not worth it IMO)


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

i5 2500k is a beast. And a bigger beast when overclocked.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

and Intel DP67BG is just a steal at 8.5k.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and Intel DP67BG is just a steal at 8.5k.


does this has  onboard HD Graphics..?
I guess the i5 2500k  GPU is enough for video conversion and normal gaming!?

so when I can expect this Processor ?

also which is the best RAM for this board..?




> WD Black costs 5.5k for 1TB. (price diff not worth it IMO)



its 4.7k in S.P Road, Bangalore


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

its a P67 board and so no onboard gpu. get a cheap one like 5570 @ 3.5k. but you will need a p67 for oc.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*



khmadhu said:


> yes, I am still using my 9 year old pc!
> 
> *Current config:*
> intel p4 1.7 Ghz 400Mhz FSB
> ...



OFF TOPIC:
Oh man! That was my first PC (except the MoBo). How much did that cost you? 34-35k or more?


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*



ithehappy said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Oh man! That was my first PC (except the MoBo). How much did that cost you? 34-35k or more?



That was around 42k including LG CD Writer, Nvidea Riva TNT 64, Creative sound blaster card


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

Thanks.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

guys whats the real difference between  i5 2500 and i5 2500k ,apart from the i5 2500k giving upto 5.7 Ghz overclocking,  if we look at official comparison *ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=52209,52210, i5 2500 has virtualization and trusted execution technology, and price of 2500 is also less.

and BTW today I went to S.P Road in Bangalore, they told these processors are yet to come (may be 2 weeks).


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

k series have unlocked clocks..so you can overclock them but you cannot oc non k series!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

Who wants to OC when ur proccy gives great stock speeds.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

@saswat: who knows these stock speeds would become very less in matter of 2-3 years. wont you oc then if you dont have money to buy a new pc?


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

@khmadhu
look at the comparisons of amd x6 1055T and intel i5 2500K from anandtech
Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
also i just had a friend ask for the prices of i5 2500k and intelp67 mobo combo price is 17.8k in mumbai lamington road
also check this comparison betwn x6 1090T and the same i5 2500k
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=288


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

@OP: You have used your comp for 9 years, if you can hold on a few more months you can go for a Bulldozer proccy. That is if you prefer AMD, else you can go for SB based system as suggested already.


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

@ lordirecto are amd bulldozer proccys in direct competition wid intel i5's and i7;s ???
when are they expected to hit the market and what can be their base price ??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

^ Yes Bulldozer is to compete with i5 and i7. Afaik bulldozer is expected to released soon, maybe 2 months I guess. As for the pricing, I am sure it will be fierce competition with Intel like the last time when they released their 1080 proccys.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

so if i dont overclock, then I can opt for i5 2500 and intel H67CL  Board. ?

other than overclocking does intel DP67BG has any advantages over intel H67CL.?. 

so do the above two boards have a PS/2, and IDE slots..?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

check them

Intel® Desktop Board DP67BG

Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

ohh no!, 
both motherboards Intel DP67BG and Intel DH67CL dont have VGA and IDE support.

how can i use My VGA monitor, Hard disk and DVD Writer..?.

can anyone suggest mobos which supports above..


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

for vga monitor use dvi-vga adapter..very few h67/p67 mobo have ide..so you either have to ditch them or use ide to sata adapter!!


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

Thanks all for your replies 

final decided config 


Intel Core i5 2500k (i chose this instead of 2500 becoz the review says that k version has better GPU )
Intel DH67CL (i will change this when overclocking is needed (may be after 2 years), I thought I would get z68 , but its releasing in may  )  

Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB
CM elite 310
FSP saga II 500W

Hope will be a good config to play crysis2 and cod black ops


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

^^no it wont be enough for crysis 2 or call of duty BO. where is graphics card!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Finally upgrading 9 year old PC!!suggestion required for very custom config*

^^ He also has an option to quit gaming with that config, if I may add


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 14, 2011)

well I guess, it can be played on on-board HD graphics with  i5 GPU,

the system requirement says a graphics card or its *equivalent!*


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 14, 2011)

Really!!!
Is it so???


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally.. the new B3 version came in S.P road.

after reviewing much i planed to overshoot my budget to 35k. and planning to buy this week..

*so once again I need suggestions on this.. (specially on graphics card & cabby)*

Any comparable graphics card in Nvidia. around 6k? (less gaming and more video encoding) becoz my friend is working in Nvidia, so hopefully some discount I could get..

I picked this config .. (The prices are from S.P road)

(ntel Core i5 2500k & intel DP67BG)   bundled ->      21.4k 
G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3-1600                    ->       2.8k
WD 1 TB 7200 rpm,64MB                              ->       2.7k
ATI Radeon HD 5670/ 5770                            ->       4.8k / 6.8k
FSP saga II 500W                                        ->        2k
CM Elite  310/430                                         ->       2k/ 2.8k

BTW why the processor and motherboard are having so much difference compared to other states..?  in other states its 17.5k (which one is correct  17.5k or 21.4k).?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 21, 2011)

^ Why have you selected ATi when you have someone working in Nvidia?? Try to find out the price from smcinternational.in, that is the cheapest dealer for now.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

HD 5770 @ 6.8k!!!
thats really impressive


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 21, 2011)

@lordirecto, he is my friend's friend,and moreover i dont know which model to choose.

BTW Which is the best model in Nvidia(less gaming more video encoding) for around 6k.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 21, 2011)

^ If you are not building a workstation oriented rig, then I suggest you go in for gtx570 or 560 Ti as per your budget.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

OP,
 the prices are really very high.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 22, 2011)

@lordirecto, gtx570  is very expensive, but 560 Ti  looks good within my budget.

@saswat23, The prices are more becoz of new budget, has increased the import duty, and in karnataka its 5% VAT.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its in Odisha too.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

Good, then you can go in for 560Ti.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 22, 2011)

lets see if i can get it for a good price... these nvidia cards are power hungry ..  and my PSU is 500w 
difficult to manage with this power.

if its not worth i will go for 5770. 

one more question..
If i overclock  G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3-1600 on DP67BG mobo. .  will i get promised 1600mhz  ..?


----------

